# Need subs for BIG commercial property in Lawrenceville NJ



## rfitts (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone in this area looking for work? Property is over 1 million sq ft.


----------



## planetarocco (Sep 23, 2015)

What you looking for ?


----------



## 68fastback (Dec 15, 2015)

rfitts;2048624 said:


> Anyone in this area looking for work? Property is over 1 million sq ft.


Hey I'm interested in a position, I'm located next door in Ewing, I have a 98 jeep Cherokee with 6.5 ft plow, snow blower, shoves and salt, I have plowing insurance that covers property damage, and bodily injuries, if you have a spot for me I would like more details, thanks
Mike


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

What kind of equipment you looking for? Pay?


----------

